# Is it possible to apply two kernel patches?

## lateralus01

I have two patches I need to apply:

linux-2.4.26-xbox.patch

openMosix-2.4.26-1

Applying either one without the other will compile no problem.  However if I apply both (in either order) and try to compile I get this:

```

Gentoo linux # make bzImage

gcc -D__KERNEL__ -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686   -DKBUILD_BASENAME=main -c -o init/main.o init/main.c

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/capability.h:17,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/binfmts.h:5,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/sched.h:9,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/mm.h:4,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/slab.h:14,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/proc_fs.h:5,

                 from init/main.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/fs.h:526: error: field `fatx_i' has incomplete type

make: *** [init/main.o] Error 1

```

Is there any way to apply both and still be able to compile?

Thanks,

Lateralus01

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lateralus01,

I suspect the second patch, whichever on it is, does not apply cleanly and you get one or more 'failed hunks'.

The fix is to apply both patches then look through the code and the failed hunks to see what the problem is.

You can then fix it by hand. This will require that you know some C code.

The worst that can happen is that the two patches change the same code in different incompatible ways.

When that happens, you need to rewrite one (or both) patches to be compatible.

----------

## drwook

Isn't openmosix long since dead?

[edit] Looks like it's retired but been forked http://linuxpmi.org/trac/ - might be worth a look for you. [/edit]

----------

